# ادخل و حمل كتالوج الكيا البيكانتو Kia Picanto كتالوج مميز



## programme (24 مايو 2011)

*







اخواني الكرام 

يسرني ان اقدم لكم هذا الكتالوج و اضعه بين ايدي الجميع

كتالوج السياره كيا بيكانتو > **Kia Picanto 2003*
*
لكنه ليس هكذا فقط بل اعتبره ايضا كورس تعليمي

لقد وجدت هذا الكتالوج اثتاء بحثي في احد المواقع

وجدته في تورنت لكن من اجل تسهيل التحميل عليكم

رفعت الكتالوج علي روابط مباشره و سريعه

>@<

الكتالوج يحتوي علي شرح الصيانه بالصور و الفيديو

كتالوج رائع بمعني الكلمه





بعض الصور منه
























عذرا منكم لعدم تمكني من وضع صور اكثر من هذا

**




حجم الكتالوج : 455 ميجا

>@<

الان حان الوقت للتحميل
*
*الكتالوج كامل

Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!

Download Kia Picanto Service Manual Ahmedalmagraby iso


-----------

الكتالوج كامل لكن مقسم الي ثلاثة اجزاء

يتم تجميع الأجزاء ببرنامج HJspilt

1

Kia_Picanto_Service_Manual_Ahmedalmagraby.iso.001

2

Kia_Picanto_Service_Manual_Ahmedalmagraby.iso.002

3

Kia_Picanto_Service_Manual_Ahmedalmagraby.iso.003**


**





اللي يلاقي الروابط مش شغاله يراسلني عشان اعيد رفعهاhttp://sayat.me/ahmedalmagraby

الي اللقاء اخواني 

مع تحياتي اخوكم احمد المغربي

دعواتكم لنا بقي :1:
*​


----------



## zohier osamah (24 مايو 2011)

اخي اولا يعطيك العافيه و جزاك الله خير بس لما نزلته ما فتح معي السبب وشكرا


----------



## programme (25 مايو 2011)

zohier osamah قال:


> اخي اولا يعطيك العافيه و جزاك الله خير بس لما نزلته ما فتح معي السبب وشكرا



اخي افتحه ببرنامج Winrar و فك الضغط عنه

---------------------------------------------

او افتحه باستخدام برنامج اسمه Deamon Tools


----------



## eng/hamdy (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*أخى فى الله فتح الله عليكم على هذا المجهود الرائع*
*بس أحب اقول لك الرابـــــــــــــــــــــط غير صالح*



​


----------



## mohie (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الموقع ر يفتح اخى لا الاول ولا الثانى ارجو اعاده رفعها


----------



## programme (6 أكتوبر 2011)

تجديد الروابط

الكتالوج كامل

Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!

Download Kia Picanto Service Manual Ahmedalmagraby iso

Get Kia_Picanto_Service_Manual_Ahmedalmagraby.iso on Wupload.com

-----------

الكتالوج كامل لكن مقسم الي ثلاثة اجزاء

يتم تجميع الأجزاء ببرنامج HJspilt

1

Kia_Picanto_Service_Manual_Ahmedalmagraby.iso.001

2

Kia_Picanto_Service_Manual_Ahmedalmagraby.iso.002

3

Kia_Picanto_Service_Manual_Ahmedalmagraby.iso.003​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 أكتوبر 2011)

تم ادراج الرابط بالمشاركة الاولى


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## mohie (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بجد شكرا لكم اكثر من رائع تسلموووووووووووو جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

